

MIT: At Today’s Rate, Half of All U.S. Children Will Be Autistic by 2025 - taf2
http://themindunleashed.org/2014/10/mit-researchers-new-warning-todays-rate-half-u-s-children-will-autistic-2025.html

======
phren0logy
This article is hot garbage. Please do not upvote it.

Here's a more reasonable article:
[https://www.sciencenews.org/article/increase-
denmark%E2%80%9...](https://www.sciencenews.org/article/increase-
denmark%E2%80%99s-autism-diagnoses-caused-reporting-changes)

